# Seerosen wachsen nicht bzw. die Knollen riechen bereits



## Jacob (30. Juli 2022)

Hallo, einen schönen guten Tag in die Runde! 
ich bin ganz neu dabei und habe einen Fischteich saniert / repariert 4m lang x 1,20m breit x 0,90 m tief. 
Es wurde langsam mit neuem Leitungswasser gefüllt. Der Standort ist sehr sonnig. Es wurden bis jetzt Seerosen, __ Büschelfarn, Muschelblumen, __ Wasserlinsen und __ Wasserpest eingesetzt. Leider haben alle diese Pflanzen nicht überlebt und ich habe jetzt __ Schilf, Wasserpest und Zyperngras im Teich. Die Wasserqualität habe ich bereits mehrfach vom Fachgeschäft überprüfen lassen und ist mittlerweile so gut, dass auch 3 Goldfische eingezogen sind und sich wohl fühlen. 

Allerdings habe ich wohl kein Händchen für Seerosen, obwohl ich sonst ein ganz gutes Händchen für Gartenarbeit und Pflanzen haben soll. 
Zuerst habe ich 8 Knollen Seerosen bestellt und mit allem Zubehör ordentlich in Pflanzkörbe eingepflanzt und in den Teich gesetzt. Auf der Anweisung stand entweder Gartenerde oder Teicherde verwenden ... ich habe bei dem Versuch gekaufte Gartenerde verwendet und musst bald feststellen, dass es ein großer Fehler war. Keine der gesetzten Seerosen ist gewachsen, das gesamte Wasser hat irgendwann so sehr gerochen, dass wir es nur noch komplett aus tauschen konnten/mussten. 

Nach vielen Lesen von Fachbeiträgen habe ich erfahren, es war ein großer Fehler die Gartenerde zu verwenden. Somit habe ich erneut Seerosen bestellt und diese dann mit Teicherde eingesetzt, allerdings vorsichtshalber nicht sofort in den Teich sondern in große Wasserbehälter. Auch jetzt kommt nur eine der Seerosen nach 4 Wochen. Was mache ich falsch? Es ist ein sehr guter Pflanzenlieferant, ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass wir schlechte Ware erhalten haben? 

Ich würde mich über jeden Rat und Vorschlag sehr freuen um unsere Seerosen vielleicht doch noch zum wachsen zu bekommen!!


Vielen Dank und ein schönes Wochenende.  H. J-H


----------

